# Specialized Vice vs. Specialized Tactic vs. Fox Flux vs. 661 Recon



## Innota (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey guys. I am looking to buy a new trail helmet and I have found some candidates but I am not sure which one to pick.

Specialized Vice
Specialized Tactic
Fox Flux
661 Recon

The Vice and Tactic are the cheapest of them but I am not sure if they are better or worse than the others. Which helmet would you recommend? I am inclined to buy the Vice since it seems like most helmet for my money.


----------



## Sleevem1 (Aug 23, 2012)

I have worn the vice over the last year and just bought a 661 Recon. I found the vice fits my head better and I prefer the single dial adjuster on the back vs the two adjusters on the recon. I finally got the recon to fit the way i want by removing some padding that protects the top of your head. I would recommend trying them on if you can. 
The matte black recon i bought does look pretty sweet


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

Bump this, these are my short list for a new helmet as well. The new vice and tactic I tried on at the LBS felt nice.

I've been riding in a 661 Recon for about 2 years now, its ready to be replaced (stinky). 
If certainly by looks the flux/striker/recon are all very similar. To 99% of the buyers the flux and recon are the same helmet by looks alone.

The problem I have is that I don't have a Fox dealer local that I can try on the styker or flux.


----------



## brokebike (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm looking to pass along my new S/M Flux to someone else, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

I've used the Flux since 2010 & had no problems with it at all. Comfortable & well ventilated. That said, I got a Vice for Christmas. It seems to fit a tad more snug then the Flux, but I haven't had a chance to really get a ride in with it yet.(and probably won't for awhile as I'm using a Smith snowboard helmet when it's this cold out)


----------

